# hardbody swap



## hardbodykade (Oct 11, 2011)

hi I'm kinda new to nissan and I got a nissan hardbody with the KA24E sohc engine and I'm goin to swap a KA24DE dohc in its place. But I have ran into a few problems on the sohc oil pan the hump is in the back and on the dohc its in the front. I need a little help with that and I need a wiring diagram because I believe I'm missing some sensors and I need a little help and I'm wondering if the DE will mount to the hardbody trans any help will be very appreciated thanks
:newbie:


----------



## d214x4mopar (Sep 21, 2011)

thats the same thing i want to do to mine, then i wanna turbo the dual cam, i jus recently found out that the used the dual cam motor in fronteirs 98-2000 my truckk is a 97 not sure what year ures is but with my truck the dual cam out of a 98 will bolt right to my trans and i can use my stock harness and all and theyr alil cheaper than a 240 motor alil more tq, diff intake mani and ecu ithink(is kinda a upgrade if u use the 240 ecu but then they run too rich, but thats the route im takin a 4cyl turbo 97 reg cab 4x4 built like a baja truck


----------



## jdchandler13 (Dec 9, 2011)

Im having a similar problem... I have a Z24i and I want to do an sr20DET swap but I dont know anything that I would need to complete the swap. If I already had the motor I would at least be able to measure things up/ test fit the tranny and drive shaft combo but im trying to get most of the small stuff out of the way before i get the motor. I know I will need harness and ecu but other than that I am pretty much stuck for the time being.


----------

